# cheapest price on bio-spira



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I used to get it from ashby aquatics for cheap cheap but they havnt responded to any of my emails in several days. I refuse to pay the 18$+ for a 3oz bag of bio spira. Who got the hook up on cheap bip spira


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You can spend a ton on fish but not 18 bucks for 3 oz of spira. Come on dude. That is actually cheap for up to 90 gallons. Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

by me 1oz is 15 bucks, cheapest i could find, i dont use that stuff anyway, i just cycle without the additives, and be patient about it


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

mikfleye said:


> You can spend a ton on fish but not 18 bucks for 3 oz of spira. Come on dude. That is actually cheap for up to 90 gallons. Sorry couldn't resist.


Ya I know. Its for my geryi tank too. If I cant find something cheaper in the next hour im just gonna order a few of those pouches for my fish.

ps- be cheap with supplies so you can splurge on fish


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> You can spend a ton on fish but not 18 bucks for 3 oz of spira. Come on dude. That is actually cheap for up to 90 gallons. Sorry couldn't resist.


Ya I know. Its for my geryi tank too. If I cant find something cheaper in the next hour im just gonna order a few of those pouches for my fish.

ps- be cheap with supplies so you can splurge on fish








[/quote]

A place in huber has bio-spira for 20 bucks for 3oz.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

xiiutao said:


> You can spend a ton on fish but not 18 bucks for 3 oz of spira. Come on dude. That is actually cheap for up to 90 gallons. Sorry couldn't resist.


Ya I know. Its for my geryi tank too. If I cant find something cheaper in the next hour im just gonna order a few of those pouches for my fish.

ps- be cheap with supplies so you can splurge on fish








[/quote]

A place in huber has bio-spira for 20 bucks for 3oz.
[/quote]










where at steve?


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

http://psp.know-where.com/petsuppliesplus/...;region=OH%2CUS

It's Pet Supplies "Plus" the one in Kettering/centervile is probably closer to you. The one on Harshman is the one in huber although is says dayton ;p


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

In this case why not just throw in some predissolved salt to help with any nitrites and amquel plus for the ammonia. Still cheaper than bio spira and your bacteria will catch up in the same time if you through in bio spira since you already have bacteria in your filters. It just needs to colonize a bit more.


----------



## Psyko2k2 (Nov 2, 2006)

i just got 3oz for 12 bucks here in md


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Psyko2k2 said:


> i just got 3oz for 12 bucks here in md


Ashby Aquatics? They are in MD and thats where I used to get 3oz bio spira for 12$ as well. I tried emailing them w/o success


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

1 oz - $11.99 @ Zoo Creatures in Plaistow, NH


----------

